
GitHub has changed UI elements color to more contrast blue - qezz
https://github.com/example
======
nkantar
It looks like the default link color in most (all? spec?) browsers, and is too
bright (not to be confused with light) for my taste.

I'm finding it more straining than even the HN orange.

